# Worlds largest jumping spider



## Balkastalkman

Hi guys what is the worlds largest jumping spider?


----------



## ErikWestblom

Hyllus cf giganteus is a contender for that title  This female shouldn't be fully grown yet.

[YOUTUBE]dJiF0cSFj44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## redrumpslump

Wow Erik that's an awesome jumper. Huge and awesome coloration.

Matt


----------



## syndicate

ErikWestblom said:


> Hyllus cf giganteus is a contender for that title  This female shouldn't be fully grown yet.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dJiF0cSFj44[/YOUTUBE]


WOW!That is so cool!
Where is this species found?I was always under the impression some of the largest jumpers were located here in the USA..
-Chris


----------



## Balkastalkman

I WANT ONE lol. How did u acquire that beauty.


----------



## Crysta

I saw a black one bigger then this when I was in mexico, although iam not too sure on the species. 
very beautiful coloration you have there.


----------



## ErikWestblom

This species is from Java, Indonesia.


----------



## Balkastalkman

how did u get it?


----------



## photobuggirl

I love the ending to this video.  Nice dramatic exit!


----------



## Toirtis

Very nice...I would own one of those in a heartbeat!


----------



## schnautzr

Well, that reopens the possibility of what I saw downtown having been an extremely large jumper. I was astonished at its size but didn't grab a coke bottle quickly enough to catch it before it vanished in a puff of smoke.


----------



## Moltar

Well, our jumpers may not be the very largest in the world  but we do have some doozies. I've seen P. audax monstrosities that were about 1" DLS. That's not as large as the spider shown above but still pretty big... for a jumper. I think there is a Phiddipus spp out west that gets even bigger.

That was a great video Erik. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## EXOPET

Erik got those beauties from me 

The largest is officially Hyllus diardii, with Phidippus octopunctatus supposedly a very close second

although my Phidippus regius AF is about as big as a fully grown Hyllus cf giganteum


----------



## Arachnoholic420

[YOUTUBE]1oRRBPdM6Wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fingolfin

/\/\ Wow!! That was pretty awesome!


----------



## rustym3talh3ad

haha, the first video was a beautiful specimen, i would love to own one...the second video was very beautiful too but he looked so angry lol like..."why for you take the cameraz away"


----------



## NevularScorpion

do you guys know where I can buy some of those big jumping spiders ?


----------



## Rue

Sweet!  Always loved the salticids...but the local ones are so tiny!


----------



## buthus

That IS awesome! :?:worship:


----------



## Rob1985

that Hyllus diardi is awesome!

Where can I find these big jumping spiders for sale in the US? :?


----------



## beetleman

oooooooh daddy:worship:that thing is awesome,never knew they can be that big........yeah i want some too


----------



## EXOPET

Rob1985 said:


> that Hyllus diardi is awesome!QUOTE]
> 
> I've got 11 pairs of those;P


----------



## Silberrücken

I've got 11 pairs of those ;P

...If I lived near you, EXOPET, you would not have those 11 pair! 

S.


----------



## Balkastalkman

EXOPET said:


> Rob1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that Hyllus diardi is awesome!QUOTE]
> 
> I've got 11 pairs of those;P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would you be interested in selling some to  me  .
Click to expand...


----------



## cacoseraph

NevularScorpion said:


> do you guys know where I can buy some of those big jumping spiders ?


we live by octopunctatus (southern california).  they are more or less "just grey" though, iirc

i think pulk caught one before, actually.  pulk or what. i get them confused


----------



## syndicate

Arachnoholic420 said:


> [YOUTUBE]1oRRBPdM6Wc[/YOUTUBE]


WOW!!! D:
That is amazing!
-Chris


----------



## jrzyspider

Do they bite?


----------



## Scolopeon

Incredible spiders, the only real drawback would be the life span.. 1 year + if I am correct, 2-3 in unusual cases.


----------



## supaken

*Hyllus*

Hi I wonder if anyone can tell me how I can aquire any of the Hyllus species Diadi or Giganteus Ive searched for months and Im begining to think they dont exist.Best regards to every one Supaken.


----------



## VictorHernandez

supaken said:


> Hi I wonder if anyone can tell me how I can aquire any of the Hyllus species Diadi or Giganteus Ive searched for months and Im begining to think they dont exist.Best regards to every one Supaken.


They exist....ill try to find the kink to one I had seen a couple months ago.


----------



## VictorHernandez

I think is the site:
http://exopet.co.uk/
that site had hyllus diardi before.
But you must keep colonies of these and breed them because they have very short lifespans.


----------



## Solucki

NevularScorpion said:


> do you guys know where I can buy some of those big jumping spiders ?


You can find many salticidae here http://www.johnkoerner.org/ExoticOddities/jumping.html tho there is a $100 minimum order I believe. Most are $10-20 so you need to order a bunch. 
I actually have a 1" DLS MF p. audax which just birthed over 100 babies. She is an absolute badass. She takes on grasshoppers over twice her size. And she can jump clear across her Large KK to get it. About 8-9"


----------



## Ambly

Wow... is that individual from the video a proper identification?


----------

